# Concerned about a notice from IRS



## Pacifica (Oct 19, 2011)

I’m posting for a friend of mine, who renounced, and is worried about an IRS notice they recenty received, especially given that a year has elapsed since they filed their 8854 and they figured things were wrapped up. Has anyone received such a notice and/or could you shed some light on what this may mean or if it is a routine mailing? Thanks!

*2019*: Lee renounced.

*Spring 2020*:Lee filed 8854, 1040, 1040NR and related forms with IRS-Charlotte Processing Office (as well as copies to Philadelphia IRS).

*Summer 2020 into Early Autumn 2020*: Lee received letters: first, from IRS-Charlotte Processing Office, asking Lee to send IRS-Austin copies of some documents Lee had sent to Charlotte; then, a letter from Austin asking how some figures were calculated on the 1040 and 1040NR. 

Lee replied and did as requested at that time.

*Six months later*: Lee receives letter from Austin, saying, “We are working on your account. However we need an additional 60 days to send you complete response on what action we are taking on your account. We don’t need any further information from you right now.”


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

There was someone else who posted recently about receiving a similar letter. 


What I actually think is happening, is that these letters are being sent out, in part due to the backlog of paper filed returns caused by our current pandemic.

Basically they stopped processing any inbound mail, and at one point earlier this year had a backlog over 7 million returns.

I suspect that all this is saying is that...you stuff has been logged as being received, but we haven't processed it yet.


The only time to sit up and take notice is if the letter has a notice type on it... You can look up notice types on the IRS Website






Notices Index Search | Internal Revenue Service







www.irs.gov


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Short answer: don't worry about it.

There's been a huge increase in US citizen renouncing their citizenship, because of the onerous tax / ant-money laundering laws

There's also the over-reach of the US into other country's baking systems: FBAR. No other country in the world, even China, requires you to submit all your foreign bank account details when you're not a tax-citizen (you spent 6 months in another country, and pay taxes only abroad).

I believe when you renounce your US citizenship, there are three requirements:
1) a large processing fee (US over $1,000)
2) must meet with embassy staff
3) *an automatic IRS audit*

The Treasury workers have been on a "slow-down" work schedule.

Trump and Republicans severely cutting the IRS budget. In revenge, the IRS cut many front-line workers. It is intended to create as many complaints from the public as possible.

In the US they say "you never want to see a sausage or a legislative bill being made."


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Kingdragonfly said:


> 3) an automatic IRS audit


This point is nonsense. If it were true it would be evident in published IRS examination statistics.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is no automatic audit. But I thought you were supposed to submit your final return and/or your 8854 to the IRS office in Austin when filing from overseas. Oh well - the IRS is pretty much overburdened at the moment, what with Economic Impact Payments and incoming 2020 returns (not to mention the 2019 returns they are still working through). Chances are your friend won't hear anything one way or another on that final filing.


----------



## JustLurking (Mar 25, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> But I thought you were supposed to submit your final return and/or your 8854 to the IRS office in Austin when filing from overseas.


It varies. The 8854 goes both to Philadelphia and as an attachment to any final 1040-NR return. And the 1040-NR goes to Charlotte if enclosing a payment, or Austin otherwise. Dealing with only a single IRS office would be far too simple.

Where to File - Forms Beginning With The Number 1 | Internal Revenue Service


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Futhermore, as the IRS itself reports, it appears that over 40 percent of renunciants do not file an 8854 form. In other words, many people who were never compliant before renouncing do not enter the US tax system in order to leave it again.


----------



## Pacifica (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks, all, for your replies; and thanks, Moulard, for the link to the IRS notices as well as your thoughts. It does seem most likely to be a sort of "acknowldgement of receipt" that all the docs are in one place now. Thinking about it, I suspect such a file may get kicked back into the regular stream once the missing docs are received -- it being a procedural mix-up, not something substantive about the forms or the person.


----------

